# Diablo? Noch mal für den Noob



## Crash_hunter (29. Juni 2008)

huhu! 

Vorweg: bei Sufu flames bitte den link mitposten, sonst bringt mich das auch net weiter


Also Diablo is mal volkommen an mi vorbeigegangen.... ich weiß es ist ein singelplayerspiel. hmm ich höre ständig battle.net. Was ist das und wozu gibt es das? kann man damit dann doch mit andren spieln? und im gamplaytrailer von d3 waren auch mehrere Charaktere zu sehn, die sich mit dem riesen monster gehaun haben... Also doch kein singelplayer?? kann man in d2 auch zusammen zocken?

ICH BIN VEWIRRT HELP!

danke


----------



## HMC-Pretender (29. Juni 2008)

Ja man kann in Diablo 2 zusammen zocken, über LAN oder Battlenet. Ist dann kooperativ gegen die Monster (die je nach Spielerzahl stärker werden) aber ohne persistente Welt oder ähnliches.


----------



## Xylezz (29. Juni 2008)

ehm jaaa........www.amazon.de gib in die suchleiste diablo 2 ein und bestell es , am besten mit addon

das heißt Lord of Destruction
es gibt n pack das is nit teuer wo beides drin ist

und diablo 2 ist ein hack n slay spiel(monster schnetzeln ohne ende) das einen online modus aufweist , dieser heißt battlenet den auch warcraft 2bnet edition , warcraft 3 und starcraft nutzen

es ist ein riesiger chatraum von wo aus man spiele starten kann in denen sich dann andere einklinken können bzw du dich auch einklinken kannst

diablo2 und auch 3 haben aber auch einen großen reiz wenn man solo spielen will obwohl ich finde das d2 online mehr spaß macht als solo


und jaaaa eine frage : wie kann das spiel an einem vorbeigegangen sein? ich war damals 10 als d2 rauskam und hab es schon munter gezockt :O


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Juni 2008)

Xylezz schrieb:


> ehm jaaa........www.amazon.de gib in die suchleiste diablo 2 ein und bestell es , am besten mit addon
> 
> das heißt Lord of Destruction
> es gibt n pack das is nit teuer wo beides drin ist
> ...




Danke... ach öhm wie das an mir vorbeigegegangen ist??? ganz einfach Diabolo war net son titel, den ich gekauft hätte war eher soauf anno^^


----------



## mesa187 (29. Juni 2008)

Also Diablo ist auf dem ersten Blick ein Spiel für nebenbei aber wenn du erst einmal dich eingeloggt hast und mit Freunden oder anderen Leuten die Dungeons durch gemetzelt hast dann wirst du schnell merken: "OMG DAS MACHT VERDAMMT SPAß, AUCH WENN ICH DEN GANZEN TAG DAS GLEICHE MACHE" weil nachdem du das Spiel online einmal durchgespielt hast machst du nichts anderes als das gleiche im nächsten schwierigkeits modus nochmal durch zuspielen^^ aber es macht wie gesagt verdaaaaaammmt nochmal spaß... immer bessere sachen zu bekommen... die geilen attacken einzusetzen wenn so 20zombies auf dich zu rennen! das ist unbeschreiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kauf dir Diablo2 + LoD und spiel es einfach mal an... du wirst mir recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masaeN (29. Juni 2008)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Ja man kann in Diablo 2 zusammen zocken, über LAN oder Battlenet. Ist dann kooperativ gegen die Monster (die je nach Spielerzahl stärker werden) aber ohne persistente Welt oder ähnliches.



nicht nur miteinander sondern auch gegeneinander also pvp


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (29. Juni 2008)

Wenn mir jetzt noch einer sagt, was ich gegen die permanenten Fehlermeldungen mach, würd ich es auch zocken. Habs von nem Kumpel bekommen und einfach mal installiert. Nachdem ich nach kurzem Spielen immer eine "Access Violation" bekommen hab, hab ich mal gegoogled und dann auf DirectDraw umgestellt. 
Jetzt bekomm ich nach ner halben Stunde ne andere Fehlermeldung, deren Name ich leider nimmer weiß, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich sie hätte nachlesen können damit beschäftigt D2 aus Wut gleich wieder zu deinstallieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TooM666 (29. Juni 2008)

Fehlermeldung ?? WTF ? Ich hab nach 6 Jahren Diablo nicht ein einziges mal ne Fehlermeldung gehabt ;/


----------



## Xylezz (30. Juni 2008)

hast du vista? falls ja kann es daran liegen , auch wenn ich keine probleme hatte meinte n kumpel von mir das unter vista es bei ihm nicht läuft(habe selber vista 64bit ultimate)

falls das der fall ist starte es mal unter kompalibitäts modus für win xp

und direct draw? ich lass es schon immer unter direct 3d laufen ^^


----------



## Dusktumy (30. Juni 2008)

Oder Du kaufst dir die Blizzard Classic Box ca. 15 Euro )
Endhält:

Warcraft 2
Diablo
Starcraft+Addon

oder Classic Box 2 ( ca. 20 euro )

Warcraft 3
Diablo 2+ Addon


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

mesa187 schrieb:


> Also Diablo ist auf dem ersten Blick ein Spiel für nebenbei aber wenn du erst einmal dich eingeloggt hast und mit Freunden oder anderen Leuten die Dungeons durch gemetzelt hast dann wirst du schnell merken: "OMG DAS MACHT VERDAMMT SPAß, AUCH WENN ICH DEN GANZEN TAG DAS GLEICHE MACHE" weil nachdem du das Spiel online einmal durchgespielt hast machst du nichts anderes als das gleiche im nächsten schwierigkeits modus nochmal durch zuspielen^^ aber es macht wie gesagt verdaaaaaammmt nochmal spaß... immer bessere sachen zu bekommen... die geilen attacken einzusetzen wenn so 20zombies auf dich zu rennen! das ist unbeschreiblich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


10000000000% SIGN!!!!


----------



## Warnung (30. Juni 2008)

Wann stürzt das spiel ab wenn du online spielst???
Mhhh hast du überhaupt ein Antivirenprogramm und ein Programm gegen Trojaner.
Dann würd ich auf den einen Wurm tippen.

Ansonsten fällt mir nur ein den Kompatibelitätsmodus anders einzustellen.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (1. Juli 2008)

Hiho´s ihr leuttchen 

Ich hätte eigendlich auch mal ein paar fragen zu D2. Und ja ich gehöre auch zu den Noobs (*schäm*) die das spiel nach 10 Min wieder weggelegt haben weil ich auf stures monster hauen keinen Bock habe. ^^ Nachdem ich allerdings 1,5 Jahre das MMO Ragnarok online gezoggt habe hab ich dort eigendlich auch nix gemacht als stur den ganzen tag rumzugrinden.

deshalb hier mal ein paar fragen. wie sieht denn die Einstiegsfreundlichkeit für Noobs im B-Net aus?? Lohnt es sich denn überhaupt im netz anzufangen oder sollte ich erstmal solo die Story durchspielen und dann nochmal einen neuen Online char anfangen? wie sieht es denn mit der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit der verschiedenen Klassen aus? alle sehr einfach zu spielen oder gibt es gewisse unterschiede in schwierigkeit? könntet ihr mir evtl mal nen paar kleine tipps zu den chars geben wie die sich so spielen lassen??


Fragen über Fragen aber ich weiss ihr habt die Antworten darauf ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (1. Juli 2008)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass es sehr zäh ist ein Necromancer oder Paladin zu Beginn zu spielen. Später gehen die natürlich ab, aber gehören imo zu den zähsten Klassen. Ich schätz ma ab Level ~25 dürften sich die Klassen kaum mehr was nehmen. Wenn du also ein Neueinsteiger bist, dann fang z.B. mit den Barbaren an, probier halt einfach durch. Ist wie bei WoW (ich hasse diese Vergleiche): Spiel die Klasse, die dir am meisten zusagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe erst einmal die Solo-Kampagne bis auf Hölle durchgespielt. Also Normal, dann Alptraum, dann habe ich mich ins Battle.net gewagt und da mein Charakter hochgespielt. Ist kaum ein unterschied, außer das du mit bis zu 8 Spielern zocken kannst. Erstellst dir ein Spiel mit einem schönen Namen oder loggst dich in ein anderes Game ein, allerdings kannst du, sofern es ein fortgeschrittenes Level ist keine Quests mehr abschließen. Am besten immer ein eigenes Game aufmachen. "Akt 1 von Anfang", solche Namen dürften da öfters auftauchen.

Zu den Klassen. Muss sich wohl jeder ein eigenes Bild machen. Ich fande immer das man bei der Sorc sehr viel Movement braucht, bei großen Gegner, da sie zaubert und nicht viel einstecken kann. 
Der Barbar stürzt sich eher ins Getümel und drischt auf alles ein, was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist. Amazone hält sich auch eher fernab und wirft entweder Speere in die Gegner oder schießt mit dem Bogen. Generell kann man sagen, dass man als Fernkämpfer mehr Movement braucht als mit Klassen, die eher auf Nahkampf aus sind wie Assassine, Barbar, Paladin, Druide. Finde es für dich selber raus :>


----------



## Dante_Dragon (2. Juli 2008)

erstmal vielen dank @Siu für deine Tipps. UUUUUND ich habe mir D2 jetzt in der Gold Edition gekauft D2+Addon für 22,95€ natürlich auch sofort installiert und so. Joar hab auch gerade mal angefangen zu daddeln. nen Baba. mittlerweile mal nen bissl monster verhauen und auf lv 7 gezockt. macht eigendlich auch sehr viel spass der dicke macht gut aua wenn er denn mal trifft ist es meistens nen 1 oder 2 Hit. aber irgendwie fetzt das auch nicht so wirklich. 

Deshalb wollt ich hier mal locker in die Runde fragen was denn besser ist? Soll ich mit 2 äxten rummoschen oder lieber doch ganz tanklike mit waffe+Schild? nebenbei was ist denn eigendlich so für meinen Baba gut? äxte,schwerter,dolche??? Oder meint ihr ich sollt nich lieber doch ne Assa anfangen?? habe im netz allerdings gelesen das ne assa am meisten DMG macht wenn sie auf fallen spezialisiert ist.


Ausserdem wollte ich mal fragen wie denn so die Epix in D2 aussehen ^^. naja eher die Qualität.

Grau ----> Weiss -----> Blau ------>Gold ------>???? (Hab vorhin nen grünen Gegenstand gefunden. kommt der nach Blau oder liegt das daran dass er ein set item ist??)

PLS Help me ich weiss bin ein noob. (selfflame erspart darauffolgende flames )


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Hehe. Kein Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem Barbaren habe ich generell immer auf 2-Einhand Schwerter oder Äxte gekämpft. Dolche sind zum späteren Zeitpunkt eher etwas für Necros oder anderen Caster-Klassen. Auf einem höheren Level gibt es Items, die haben bestimmte "Verzauberungen", damit du 1 Skillpunkt auf ein Talent bekommst. Grüne Gegenstände sind in Diablo2 Set-Gegenstände, liegen also über den normalen Teilen. Grau > Weiß > Blau (haben meisten ein Bonus auf mehr Schaden, Feuer-Schaden etc.), dann kommt soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe Grüne Set-Teile und danach Gold, steht praktisch für Epic.

Die ersten Level sind für jeden Charakter nicht sonderlich spaßig. Ich denke ab dem Kloster um Level 12-15 und Andariel wird es lustig. Es gibt im Singplayer übrigens ein Befehl, damit du simulieren kannst, dass 8 Spieler in deinem Game sind.



> Mitspieler
> 
> Durch jeden zusätzlichen Mitspieler nach dem ersten kriegt man 50% mehr Erfahrungspunkte, aber auch die Lebenspunkte der Monster erhöhen sich.
> Mit 8 Spielern bekommt man also 350% mehr Erfahrungspunkte als wenn man alleine in einem Spiel wäre. Dafür haben die Monster jedoch auch 350 % mehr Lebenspunkte.



/players8 oder /players 8 oder so. Teste das mal. Dann dürfte das oben zitierte eintreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Barbaren gilt später auch, dass man als Wirbelwind-Barb ebenso gut eine 2-Hand Waffe benutzen kann um im Wirbel mehr Schaden zu machen. Der Barbar ist nebenbei auch der einzige Charakter, der 2-Hand Schwerter/Äxte in einer Hand tragen kann wo andere 2 Hände benutzen müssen. 
Assassinen sind starke DDler, leider aber auch erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, wenn sie ihre stärksten Fallen haben. Man wirft praktisch die Fallen auf den Boden, lässt den Gegner herkommen. Ansonsten schau dich mal auf Wikipedia um, da gibt es auch einen schönen Artikel


----------



## Gulwar (2. Juli 2008)

Ich kann den "Noobs" (waren wir ja allemal) nur empfehlen sich auf den D2 Seiten kundig zu machen und schlau zu lesen.
Das größte Problem für Neueinsteiger ist nämlich die Skillung. Wenn man nicht schon grob vorher weiß, wo man am Ende hin will, hat man schnell einen unspielbaren Charakter. Und umskillen ist nicht.
Bi Andariel speilen sich eigentlich alle Klassen recht bequem, danach ist Schluss mit lustig. Richtig rockt der Laden eh erst ab 30 wenn man seinen Hauptangriffsskill erreicht hat


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Grüne Gegenstände sind in Diablo2 Set-Gegenstände, liegen also über den normalen Teilen. Grau > Weiß > Blau (haben meisten ein Bonus auf mehr Schaden, Feuer-Schaden etc.), dann kommt soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe Grüne Set-Teile und danach Gold, steht praktisch für Epic.

Du vergisst die Runenwörter. Das sind ya eigl. neben paar goldenen Items (aka SoJ, Maras,etc) die besten Items im Spiel.


----------

